# First round of ICSI-long protocol



## Ttcivf2016 (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi ladies! Today we had treatment planning and put on long protocol! Which was a surprise, do any of you have any experience with this? Also I haven't been put on birth control beforehand, does that matter? X


----------



## Mrsbura (Sep 16, 2016)

Hey Ttcivf!

I was on short protocol, so I'm sorry I don't have any experience with what you're going to be on. Although I wasn't on any BC before my treatment started. Maybe they only do it for patients who don't have regular cycles. When do you start your treatment?

Which clinic are you with? You will find some quite active threads that are specifically for individual centres which might be more use to you.

x


----------



## Ttcivf2016 (Jan 3, 2016)

Hey MrsBura, 
Thankyou for replying, since posting this I've spoken to someone, and I'm not starting on birth control as my cycles are good, only reason I'm doing long cycle is because one of my hormone levels (AMH) came back high, so they think I'll react better than short protocol because I'll have a risk of ohss. Where are you in your ivf journey lovely? Xx


----------



## Ellie84 (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi Ttcivf

I also have slightly high AMH (30) and have done both long and short protocols before. No birth control in either case. Short protocol did not work great for me as my follicles were growing at different speeds and only 7 of them were big enough when egg collection had to happen. On the long protocol i took the nasal spray for a week which "puts ovaries to sleep" so when i started injections the follicles started growing in a more synchronized way and were able to collected 12 eggs. Still remains to be seen if that will give me my BFP (i am on the 2ww).

Good luck with your cycle. Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrsbura (Sep 16, 2016)

Afternoon!
I am currently on my 2ww from our first round.  It hopeful as I think I started AF on day7 but I still have to test on Wednesday. I have just found out my neighbour had a full period during her 2ww and she has a 9 month old boy to show for it so fingers crossed!

Ellie -good luck on your 2ww!


----------



## TierraFirma (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey just wanted to say I had long protocol and it's all based on your amh level and how you'd respond to stimulation. I never had contraceptives so that may only be if periods are irregular or it might just differ from clinic to clinic. 
The short protocol generally takes 4 weeks and is generally used in ladies maybe slightly older or with a low ovarian reserve. The long protocol takes around 6 weeks. The main difference is you miss out the downreg stage in a short protocol and just start the stimulating drugs and downreg drugs at the same time. Aslong as your tests all show you are ready for this stage, your lining is nice and thin etc... In the long protocol your ovaries are completely shut down and in some people it takes a while for them to start back up again so a short protocol is presumed better because they are never completely shut down so it's easier for them to start producing the follicles. 
Short protocols normally start around cycle day 3 but long protocols can start on cycle day 1,2 or 21. 

Hope these ramblings help in some way. There's lots online about it if you need more info. 
Good luck to you all on your journeys and hope you's get the results you's deserve 

X


----------



## Ttcivf2016 (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks for the advice girls it really means a lot  @ellie84 @MrsBura and @TierraFirma, wishing you all lots of luck and bfps in your cycles!! I'm so lucky to have all you girlies for advice, where abouts are you all having treatment? Xxx


----------

